# My Blue Dragon Scale Betta



## TsukiSei (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's my new boy, appropriately named "Blue." 









A close-up:









Him flaring at me while I try to take his picture:


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow he's gorgeous! Where did you get him?


----------



## TsukiSei (Sep 6, 2011)

I was lucky enough to find him at Petsmart!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Holy smokes! Thought for sure he was an Aquabid buy. Nice find!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like whoever is selling to petsmart is breeding a lot of mustard gas plakats!


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! I really want to go to that petsmart now I love dragon scales!! He's beautiful and I love the name


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Gorgeous boy! Congrats!


----------



## TsukiSei (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I was surprised when I found him and it was when I was actually looking to buy another betta, so I knew I had to get him. He has a lot of personality.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He is very handsome! Wow!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Just realized I have that bridge haha my boy Koi LOVES it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg what a beautiful blue gas 0-0 he is sooo gorgeous lucky find ;-)


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow! These gas bettas get better and better everytime! Awesome find!


----------



## Cassapop (Jan 28, 2012)

that is such a beautiful color blue, its like a pretty royal bluee.. lovve itt!!


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

he's beautiful!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Love the MG color!


----------

